# 2012-13 Phila Pa Brotherhood



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

*Name :

Phone:

Equipment:

Area:*


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

I doubt there will be many that want to put their presonal info out on the interweb. I think it goes far.


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

B&J Four Season Service, LLc
F250 with wideout, salt dogg 2 yard spreader, bobcat with snow bucket 215-266-9277. Anyone gets stuck, I'll help if I'm not tied up


----------



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

*Equipment*

SM Landscaping LLC
Thornton, PA 19373
610-500-1123

I work from West Chester, PA to Glen Mills, PA but could help if nearby.

3-3/4 ton trucks running Boss V plows, (one straight)
2- 2 yard Salt Dogg v box spreaders
1 - 1.5 yard Salt Dogg spreader
Front end loader 
Skid Steer w/ 8' pusher (possibly rented for the season)


----------



## vaughanb (Jul 25, 2010)

Vaughan Buckley
610-573-7219
Any area around Philly - Delco, MontCo, Bucks, Phila.
Equipment: 
6 laborers
1 skid steer with a 5' bucket, good for curbs, sidewalks and parking lots.
1 load all telescoping skid steer with 13' height in reach, 6' bucket and 8' snow box. Perfect for tall snow piles, loading over drifts or in to triaxles. Has >4000lb lifting capacity (beast!).
1 heavy duty dump truck with 18yd roll off dumpster. Can haul 6 tons of salt or snow with heavy duty lift.

Happy to help. Call me anytime.


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

vaughanb;1550273 said:


> Vaughan Buckley
> 610-573-7219
> Any area around Philly - Delco, MontCo, Bucks, Phila.
> Equipment:
> ...


Spool It Up - I work in Devault/ and live in Tredyffrin. If you a driver for a storm let me know.

Dave


----------

